# Poopy Wheel Contest!



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

[attachment=1:2pbhjypb]poopy wheel.JPG[/attachment:2pbhjypb]My housemate's birthday party was last night, which meant lights and noise near Ambrose's cage until the wee hours of the morning. Not to be outdone, Ambrose had his own little rager on his wheel. Now, Ambrose loves his wheel, and loves to poop on his wheel, but he truly outdid himself last night.

Can your hedgehog soil a wheel better than my little guy? Share your photos of your poop encrusted wheels, and may the poopiest hedgehog win! (I might even come up with a prize)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I love this idea. This would be a great thread to link to new or prospective owners as a warning! No poopy wheels around here to contribute though.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is Magneto's wheel after a nite of fun. :shock:


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

That is a very impressive mess, Magneto. Well done!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

:shock: put that thing back where it came from, or so help me!

Haha Clark's get that gross about once per week, maybe I'll post a pic from a particularly messy night of frolicking.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

If I seen this post earlier I would have been able to take a picture of my hedgies wheels but for the most part their wheel are not that dirty even though they run in the like crazy.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My goodness, southernsweet and sugargliderlove, you must be lucky! My boy is just seven weeks old and his wheel looks like that *every* morning. I have to feel Zen about wheel scrubbing or I would feel the futility of it. Everyday, a sparkling clean wheel, and the next morning, a poopy mess! Oh well, at least he is learning to wipe his paws on his litter pan liner...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

These are photos I used to show prospective parents of what they might find every morning. I don't recall whose wheels they were. I also included a bloody wheel of Ivory's. He was a rehome who had never seen a wheel and one morning his cage looked like a slaughterhouse.

The bottom picture was most likely a baby as it's a bin and only the babies and nursing moms had bins.


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm afraid my little girl is pretty clean compared to these so no poopy wheel from me either but this is a fabulous idea


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Tansy was pretty clean tonight, but we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi five Redwall hedgehogs!


----------



## racheldrown (Dec 31, 2012)

I REALLY love this idea. I'm going to post one soon!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I'm so lucky both my girls are pretty clean! This is a fantastic thread though!


----------

